# High dose deca durabolin



## kdraoui (Sep 24, 2015)

I've seen quite a few posts on forums where people use up to 1000mgs deca as well as the pros doing this, yet I've read in steroid books etc that anything over 600mgs gives no more effects/benefits over using 600. So why do people do this??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2015)

kdraoui said:


> I've seen quite a few posts on forums where people use up to 1000mgs deca as well as the pros doing this, yet I've read in steroid books etc that anything over 600mgs gives no more effects/benefits over using 600. So why do people do this??


Different possible reasons.

1. The books may be wrong
2. People running over 1g of deca are idiots, not eating enough or my Olympia contenders and the rules don't apply.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 24, 2015)

OP, I don't think there are many absolutes when you're discussing AAS. Everyone reacts differently, so to state there are "no benefits over 600" is a generalization rather than a statement of fact. 

Like PoB mentioned, you will have some who can run exorbitant amounts of gear and seem to continue to reap the gains with few to no sides. Others can't tolerate much smaller doses due to crippling sides and some don't respond at all. 

I'll say that in my experience, I find 600 mg of Deca to be the 'sweet spot' and haven't seen any incremental benefits to running beyond it (ran 800 mg a couple years back &  didn't see much beyond where I'd usually run it). 

YMMV.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm on my first npp cycle right now, only doing 400mg week and it seems like the sweet spot for me.


----------



## HDH (Sep 24, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> OP, I don't think there are many absolutes when you're discussing AAS. Everyone reacts differently, so to state there are "no benefits over 600" is a generalization rather than a statement of fact.
> 
> Like PoB mentioned, you will have some who can run exorbitant amounts of gear and seem to continue to reap the gains with few to no sides. Others can't tolerate much smaller doses due to crippling sides and some don't respond at all.
> 
> ...



Good post man.

H


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 24, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I'm on my first npp cycle right now, only doing 400mg week and it seems like the sweet spot for me.



How far in are you?


----------



## Gt500face (Sep 24, 2015)

I saw great results at 600mg but im currently running 750 decca and 500 test. Just waiting for it to kick in.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 25, 2015)

Just like any other drug there is excessive use and abuse.


----------



## R1rider (Sep 25, 2015)

I have tried low dose test e 250mg/week and 800mg deca and got the best gains form it.. Anything over 800mg for me was too much, but thats just me, everyone reacts differently.


----------



## Syndicate_LAbs (Sep 29, 2015)

We are in the world were more is better man. I personally don't see much reason why anyone would need over 600mg. I think many times guys try and bump to an extreme dose to get benefits when in reality they may not even be running deca long enough to reap the slow steady benefits. 12-14 weeks on deca to really get some good benefits. If you want a shorter cycle and faster results then NPP is for you. Myself personally can't run deca over 60% of my test dose even with prolactin protection or I start getting deca Dick.


----------



## bsw5 (Oct 8, 2015)

What actually causes deca dick? If prolactin levels are good and estrogen is in check? Are some just prone to it?


----------



## Magical (Oct 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> People running over 1g of deca are idiots



This is a fact. I ran 750g deca wk with 700mg NPP wk (100mg ed). Thats 1450mg of nand a week. I got lots of gains and it was a lot of fun. But what goes up must come down. When I came off, it was the worst side effects Ive had thus far. Terrible acne, depression, no libido, ED, you name it. This lasted for months...MONTHS. It lasted through PCT and beyond. I never recovered from that cycle. I dont recommend anyone do this shit ever.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow.......


----------



## Milo (Oct 8, 2015)

Don't think I'll run Deca again. Was running 1g test/750g NPP a week at a time. Bumped it up from 750 test/500 NPP. Noticed no difference at all for the 2 months that I ran those dosages so I dropped it back down. Also noticed that when I came off the NPP my dick would work a hell of a lot better. Wasn't ED but it just wouldn't get like it did when I wasn't on NPP.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 8, 2015)

Magical said:


> This is a fact. I ran 750g deca wk with 700mg NPP wk (100mg ed). Thats 1450mg of nand a week. I got lots of gains and it was a lot of fun. But what goes up must come down. When I came off, it was the worst side effects Ive had thus far. Terrible acne, depression, no libido, ED, you name it. This lasted for months...MONTHS. It lasted through PCT and beyond. I never recovered from that cycle. I dont recommend anyone do this shit ever.



yeah....thats like stacking 750mg of deca & tren together.


----------



## Jimster135 (Oct 13, 2015)

I used 600 deca and 700 test e a week for 12 weeks no problems other than acne and stayed horny lol


----------



## jacquescm500 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi y'all

So would it be worth it to run the following as a beginner stack: 500mg/week Test Cypionate for 10 weeks, 200mg/week Deca for 8 weeks? Arimidex in between as AI.

PCT hcG and Nolvadex


----------



## Magical (Oct 19, 2015)

jacquescm500 said:


> Hi y'all
> 
> So would it be worth it to run the following as a beginner stack: 500mg/week Test Cypionate for 10 weeks, 200mg/week Deca for 8 weeks? Arimidex in between as AI.
> 
> PCT hcG and Nolvadex



No, 10 weeks is a little short to run the test. 8 weeks is way to short to run deca. If you are planning a first cycle, you shouldnt run deca at all. You should start a new thread listing your proposed cycle with lifting and nutrition experience as well and let us critique it.


----------



## Flexfx (Nov 15, 2015)

Depends on quality.  Typically I find 600mg/week does the trick.  Had some high quality products I can run at 300mg/week and achieve the same result.  At this level you likely will encounter deca dick if your taking over 4 weeks.  So take precautions.


----------

